# Breitling Chrono Avenger M1



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought an M1 from Nalu a couple of months ago; it needed a service and an extra link for the bracelet so once it arrived it was sent straight to B-UK for a service and overhaul.

Well it is back and loking brand new, as well as the service B-UK put new hands on it and refinished the case.

It is a beauty









This version has the 10 minute regatta timer (blue and red scale between 10 and 12) so the chronograph minute hand parks itself at 10 instead of 12. As most of the things I need to time are less than ten minutes it isnt an issue, but for longer timing you have to remember that the zero is at 10 and not 12! The regatta timer, while no use at all to this landlubber, does add a nice splash of colour to the dial









The other good feature is that you can change the hour hand position in one hour jumps without stopping the watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice bit of kit, as well as really love the 3,6,9 setup 

Even has got a date window


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Looking exceptional John,congratulations on a great buy.

Martin


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice











> The other good feature is that you can change the hour hand position in one hour jumps without stopping the watch


Does it use an ETA 251.262 or similar movement? I've got a couple of watches with this excellent movement and the "jump hour" feature (or whatever it's called) is very useful. I've got a third watch planned that uses this movement but need to save up a few pennies first; expensive quartz, I love 'em


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich it has a similar hand configuration to the 251.262 however the base movement for the Cal. B73 is an ETA Thermoline Cal. 251.232 which has a single 32 kHz crystal and employs the digital count adjustment method with thermistor. Although ETA claim 10 seconds a year accuracy, B'ling for whatever reason quote 15 seconds a year accuracy, it is also rate adjustable. No idea what mods they make (or get ETA to make).

Bling used the ETA 251.232 as a base for their B53 calibre which hasn't been around for some time now.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Even nicer


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Bling used the ETA 251.232 as a base for their B53 calibre which hasn't been around for some time now.


Should read ETA 251.262 .... duh!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Not only handsome but it looks huge - my guess 47mm inc crown







??

I do like white subdials on a black background

Congrats on another classy piece

Derek


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments









Derek the watch is 44mm excluding crown and about 49mm including the crown. It is a big watch but doesn't wear that big as the dial is only about 32mm.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Jon

They are great watches aren't they!










If you want to use the chrono as a standard chrono you can by zeroing the chrono second hand to the 12 o'clock position (info is in the manual). I wondered if this would work or if it would then bugger up the chrono hour hand moving but everything works fine.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

John that's the Dog's B******S!That is one of Breitling's finest Chronos,Congrats Mate!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks right nice that


----------

